# Social Groups



## shesulsa (Jul 25, 2008)

If you haven't noticed, social groups have been added to the recent upgrade on MT.  To read or create them, you can go to your User CP, look under Networking on your Control Panel, find "Social Groups" and click.

You can find one you wish to join or create one of your own.

To see new posts on these groups, you will need to access them in the same fashion described above.

Check it out!

G


----------



## jkembry (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the Info!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2008)

All right I will start a post whoring club for all of us. Does these count towards our already post count?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 25, 2008)

nope


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> nope


 
Thats OK I started one anyway.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 26, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> nope


That's cold. No explanation from Bob, or anything. :lol: Hang in there, Terry. Some of us are rooting for you to live up to your PWE title.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 26, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> That's cold. No explanation from Bob, or anything. :lol: Hang in there, Terry. Some of us are rooting for you to live up to your PWE title.


No worries about Terry living up to the PWE title.  You'll also notice that there is a place on your MT tool bar to take you the the Top Posters list.  Today, last 7 days, last 28 days and all time are listed.  If Terry isn't at the top of each of those lists there's probably something wrong with the system.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> That's cold. No explanation from Bob, or anything. :lol: Hang in there, Terry. Some of us are rooting for you to live up to your PWE title.


 
Thanks I would hate to let some of you down.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> No worries about Terry living up to the PWE title. You'll also notice that there is a place on your MT tool bar to take you the the Top Posters list. Today, last 7 days, last 28 days and all time are listed. If Terry isn't at the top of each of those lists there's probably something wrong with the system.


 
Well there have been times when the daily one has gone down, because of death, tournaments and other such non important things.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 26, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Well there have been times when the daily one has gone down, because of death, tournaments and other such non important things.



What... you mean you let _real life_ interfere with your posting?!?!?!?!  Terry, we expect better than that from you!  :lol:  

Just kidding, of course... if you didn't put real life first, we really _would_ worry about you.


----------



## ajpartest (Oct 7, 2008)

Its ok, thanks for the information and guidelines.


----------



## shane (Apr 15, 2010)

I totally agree with you that the social groups are going very rapidly and it play a vital role in  the environment and society


----------



## Mark Jordan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

